# Increasing Lexapro



## John W (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all,I'm having a bad time at the moment and need to vent. My IBS-D has caused me to develop anxiety/depression over the last few years. It was under control with Effexor but that stopped working. Now my doc has put me on Lexapro. I did 3 weeks on 10mg per day and haven't seen any benefit. So now I'm going up to 20 mg. The last 3 days I've been on 15 mg and tomorrow is the first day on 20 mg.I have to say I'm feeling worse than ever. Anxiety and depression is severe and the Lexapro is causing me terrible nausea all day. I'm hoping that the Lexapro will start working at 20 mg but it's hard to be positive about anything at the moment.Has anyone else had no luck with Lexapro at 10 mg but good benefit increasing to 20 mg?I feel like I'm going to go crazy if I don't get a break from this anxiety/depression soon.John.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depression does make it hard to be positive, so that is pretty normal to feel the change in dose may not help.Looks like a lot of the clinical trials do a start at 10 mgs and if that isn't enough then bump up to 20 mgs so it isn't uncommon for people to need more than the minimum dose. Hopefully that will do the trick for you. If not they may need to try another drug. Most people do find something that works but it can take a bit of experimentation to find the right drug at the right dose. It would be nice if they could predict which one a head of time, but that isn't something we can do at this time.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

John wanted to let you know to try some Ginger Capsules for the nausea. Really worked wonders on my nausea.Hope you feel better soon!


----------

